# CAG Ohio Carp-In: Alum Creek State Park October 6-8, 2006



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

*CAG OhioYear End Carp-In
2006 Season Schedule Setting 
Alum Creek State Park
Columbus, Ohio*



*DATES:* 3:00PM October 6 to 3:00PM October 8, 2006 *ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:* 

Check this link for Alum Creek State Park Information 
Here's an overhead view to give you an idea of the layout. 
VENUE INFO: We will be fishing on the breakwall protecting the marina out past the boathouse.. 
Check this link for Ohio Fishing Regulations. 3 Day NonResident fishing license is $15. You can order your license online at that link, or contact me via cell at 419-512-6644 or at [email protected] and I will direct you to a local baitshop to pick up a license. Only 2 rods per person may be used with hooks on them. A 3rd, 4th, etc. rod may be used for spodding, marking, etc. 

If you're wanting to stay in a *motel*; there are several in the Delaware, Ohio area within 10 miles of the park. Just do a search for Delaware, Ohio 

If you're interested in *camping, *Alum Creek State Park has plenty of camping spots available. Reserve in advance to be assured you will have a spot. You should be OK this time of year, but you never know. Get all the camping information you need at http://www.ohio.reserveworld.com/OspRedirect.aspx?p=R&i=24 

*Ohio Traditional Bankside Cookout and 2007 Schedule Setting Day on Saturday* 

We will be having a traditional bankside cookout on Saturday, October 7 2006. The main courses are covered. Feel free to add a side dish to make this cookout great as usual! Contact me at [email protected] if you intend to bring anything and I will add it to the list. During/After our feast, we will be setting the 2007 season Ohio schedule. Wanna fish a particular lake, river, etc? This is the time to provide your imput. 

*Driving Directions:*
From Columbus to fishing area: I-71 N to US 36/37 interchange. Turn left (W) onto 36/37. Turn Left onto Old State Road (which is the 1st road I believe once you cross over Alum Creek), and just follow the signs to the Alum Creek State Park Marina. We will be fishing on the breakwall protecting the marina out past the boathouse. 

From Cleveland to fishing area: I-71 to US 36/37 interchange. Turn Right (W) onto 36/37. Turn Left onto Old State Road (which is the 1st road I believe once you cross over Alum Creek), and just follow the signs to the Alum Creek State Park Marina. We will be fishing on the breakwall protecting the marina out past the boathouse.





If youve got any questions or are interested in attending please...* email me * If you can only attend for one day; that's fine. 

*SEE YOU ON THE BANK....*


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

should be a good time.. see you all there..


----------



## pisces (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll be attending this event. I need to meet some of you members.I don't fish for carp alot, but I'm willing to try. I'm looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

everyone who wants to put a rod or 2 out are most certainly welcome.. this will probably be my last fish-in here(alum)..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Since I'm only here to PLUG CAG according to some.......i'll bump


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Would love to be there guys but I have a wedding to go to saturday. I don't know what the deal is with people getting married during football season. Hope ya guys have a good outing and I am interested to see what locations you pick for next year. Don't freeze your butts off this weekend!!

Jake


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah, I had a family member get married during the OSU-Texas game. Glad I wasn't invited


----------



## George43001 (Aug 18, 2006)

Fishing is slow but several are showing up for a great weekend


----------



## pisces (Apr 30, 2004)

I had a great time attending this carp outing . I met some of the nicest people you would ever want to fish with. The Carpanglersgroup is an outstanding organization as I found out.I can't remember all the ones I talked with, but all were friendly. I'm looking forward to next years events and have sent in my dues to join this fine group of people. Many of the ones I met were at one time members of this site, but have since moved on. Thanks to all involved .


----------

